# 56 lb carp caught in Michigan..



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Fellow CAG member and fellow World Classic Baits Pro-Staffer, Daniel Slaby recently landed this 56 lb (45 inches long) monster. Top angling Daniel.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome fish. What body of water was it taken in?


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Awesome fish. What body of water was it taken in?


Only thing I know is it's in Michigan....he's tight lipped on the exact location LOL!!!!


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

That thing only looks about 51 or 52 pounds.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Buckeye Bob said:


> Only thing I know is it's in Michigan....he's tight lipped on the exact location LOL!!!!


I can respect that. Just was curious if it was taken in lake erie. Wasnt looking for an exact location.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I do know it wasn't Lake Erie. It's a large inland lake...several hundred acres..the land around it has houses/cabins built on it so all land is privately owned. He had heard about the large carp in it and one day got lucky enough to have to do some repair work for an owner's summer home there. He and the owner got along well and thus permission was granted to fish from his lake front back yard  He's caught some 30's and 40's from it as well.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I know of a lake in Michigan like you describe. I'm sure there are many, but the one I fished when I was a kid had a lot of nice carp in it too. It is actually the place that got me start on carp fishing.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Core_d said:


> That thing only looks about 51 or 52 pounds.



:Banane42: LOL, well played


back to the OP, what. a. bruiser.


----------

